# No Handcuffs 2



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Just received my rlt 17,

i feel the urge to update my foto album with another fleshy watch stand.

watch this space

sam


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Will this be the same watchstand Sam? Or have you another in mind?


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Same is good, could well use a pair of stands, if im lucky

Twins is good!

sam


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Forget the watch Sam, just give us the flesh pics.









Edited by Stan:-

My identity was stolen by a very clever hacker who made this post. I had nothing to do with it but I do endorse the further posting of pictures in a similar but more descriptive vane to the original.









Some times it's hard being a mod.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan said:


> Some times it's hard being a mod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Especially lookng at Sam's photographs


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Twins sound really good


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Forget the watch Sam, just give us the flesh pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand how you feel Stan, it`s happened to me before and _`that`_ statement sounds just the sort that *`He`* would put in a post























It`s a terrible shame when a mod goes bad


----------

